# Adam Chan - Jeet Kune Do: From a Non – JKDer’s Perspective



## TMA17 (Dec 23, 2017)

Jeet Kune Do: From a Non - JKDer's Perspective - Adam Chan - Pragmatic Martial Arts Vancouver


----------



## JP3 (Dec 24, 2017)

I found that an interesting read.


----------

